# new 8' Black Hole Challenger Bank are coming.



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We introduced Black Hole Challenger Bank 701L, 731M, 761MH and 731H last year and those rods become very popular among serious fishermen.

Now, we are introducing 8' Challenger Bank M, MH (blank only) and H conventional and spinning models.
The new rods should be here by the end of Feb.

What is unique with the rods are lightness and power which you've never seen before.
the Heaviest H model weighs 10.6 oz, but you can land 200 lb bigeye or bluefin with it.

We are also bringing spinning rods of existing Challenger Bank 701L, 731M, 761MH and 731H.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

